
Significant Xen Hypervisor Exploit Advisory - PebblesHD
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/24/xen_bug_messes_up_memory_opens_hypervisor_to_attack/
======
PebblesHD
While difficult to exploit, the advisory itself paints quite an interesting
picture of what could be possible by exploiting the bug:
[https://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/advisory-195.html](https://xenbits.xen.org/xsa/advisory-195.html)

